# Baby Bettas



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi there! I scored on getting a gallon tank, not sure what gallon it is, but I will get a pic of it later and post it here in this thread after I set it up.

Now my questions are: I want to get a couple baby bettas from the pet store here in Bremerton. How many baby bettas can I put in the tank? Will the baby bettas fight with each other? When do I need to separate them, if I can have more than one baby in a tank? What do baby bettas eat?

I will be cycling the tank before putting the baby bettas in the tank. I think it may be a 1 or 2 gallon, but not more than a 2.5 gallon at most. I plan on setting this tank up today or tomorrow at the latest. 

I need to get a lid for this tank as it doesn't have a lid.

Oh I also scored on getting a 10 gallon filter. It is Aquatech 10. I also need to get filter cartridges for this. The size is EZ-CHANGE #1 CARTRIDGE and I need to get the BIO-Fiber. I can put this filter on the 10 gallon that I have.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

How old are these "baby bettas". I wouldn't put males together if you can tell which ones are male. I probably wouldn't buy them at all unless you already had accommodations in case they were all male. You need to separate them as soon as they show their gender, or when they show aggression. Whichever comes first. It won't take long for that to happen though.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

only one. I would not recommend the "baby bettas" at petco because they are too small to eat flakes and need extra care.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is one of the baby bettas:










Here is another one:










These are the baby bettas at Petco that I saw, they are so cute, but I don't know their gender. I looked and I thought that I saw that they had baby fish food, but I will definitely check again.


----------



## Mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

You could divide the tank in 4th's, but that means the baby betta's would not get alot of room, but you could hold up to 4 of them for a little while until you can get proper housing units


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

In a 1 or 2 gallon you could put... 1! Not enough room to raise more then that. If you want to get more then one, you'll need at least a 10 gallon, the thing with bettas is they need to be alone (for the males) or in groups of AT LEAST 6 (for the females) if you want to raise your own baby bettas, you need a 10 gallon tank, and a group of 5 or 6 bettas. You also need that many heated tanks ready for new occupants if all of those babies end up being males!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes my 10 gallon is cycling right now and I do have two other one gallon tanks that I can put the babies in if/when I get them.


----------

